# You guys are rubbing off on me...



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I realized today that you're all rubbing off on me when I taped a patch with Vario and Fibafuse.


For those of you who haven't seen Fibafuse yet, go to your laundry room, and get a dryer sheet. I'm 86.27% sure it's the same material, minus the stink. So, when you need to patch something, have a pile of rinsed out dryer sheets ready:thumbsup:

I used the 45 minute Vario in an unheated garage, over semi-gloss paint, and it was about 40 degrees in there. It set up, but after about an hour and ten minutes. Surprisingly, the pile that I threw in a box after cleaning out my pan was still workable nearly 2 hours later. I tried to paint over it after it went off, but I don't recommend it. The moisture still present in the mud was enough to make the paint run. Next time I'm going to follow my regular procedure.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So are you saying it's a good thing or a bad thing,that were rubbing off on you .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

vario is a hot mud, BUT takes just as long to cure as a/p. when dry vario is like concrete .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So are you saying it's a good thing or a bad thing,that were rubbing off on you .


I guess I just don't know!http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Confused/confused-8.gif





moore said:


> vario is a hot mud, BUT takes just as long to cure as a/p. when dry vario is like concrete .


I knew going in that it was going to take the same amount of time to cure, but Rebel20 had left me a voicemail and said that you could paint it once it had set...Either I misunderstood, or it wasn't completely accurate. My gut told me not to paint it, but since it's not really a big deal in the location where it's at I thought I'd give it a shot anyway.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I realized today that you're all rubbing off on me when I taped a patch with Vario and Fibafuse.
> 
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen Fibafuse yet, go to your laundry room, and get a dryer sheet. I'm 86.27% sure it's the same material, minus the stink. So, when you need to patch something, have a pile of rinsed out dryer sheets ready:thumbsup:
> ...


Slim was this 45 or 120min I sent you 120min that would be the reason it was workable for 2 hrs. Whats meant by after it went off? the Vario needs to set that means 2hrs it will turn white when it is set. when it is dry to the touch you can scrape it not paint it, Being dry to the touch it is not set yet. You can paint it after it sets which is 120min.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Rebel i still havn't heard anything from Vario!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> Slim was this 45 or 120min I sent you 120min that would be the reason it was workable for 2 hrs. Whats meant by after it went off? the Vario needs to set that means 2hrs it will turn white when it is set. when it is dry to the touch you can scrape it not paint it, Being dry to the touch it is not set yet. You can paint it after it sets which is 120min.


Hey Rebel,

I used the 45 because I wasn't going to be on site 2 hours later. I had just installed some cabinets I built, and after install put a patch in under the cabinets where they had rerouted some electrical. It was dry to the touch on the wall, but still gray like a regular setting compound (although lighter than when applied.) The mud that I threw away didn't set in the box until much later, which truly came as a big surprise. It was pretty cold in the garage. I'm not slandering your product, and I honestly believe that I was probably pushing the stuff to its limits under the conditions. The patch was all over semi-gloss paint, seeing as how I just put back what I had cut out. That, combined with the nasty temperature would easily explain why things didn't go perfectly. I've already used your product under normal working conditions with good (actually great) results. I will say this for all the guys dealing with bubbling setting muds over paint.....the Vario did not bubble at all. AT ALL over semi-gloss. That right there is enough reason to use it. Hell, the paint problem could just be from the cold too. I'm heading back up there later this afternoon (to apply finish coat of paint.....if it's dry), so we'll see how it looks then.


----------

